# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى طلاب العلم والمدرسين >  >  ارجوكم ساعدوني اريد خاتمة لبحث

## بحور الامل

خاتمة تحتوي على مدى الاستفادة من التدريب والى تحديد الايجابيات وسلبيات في فترة التدريب التعاوني شركة الخدمات البحرية العالمية

----------


## عفاف الهدى

للأسف ما اعرف 
ان شاء الله اتلاقي من يخدمش

----------

